# Project Runway Season 7



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, all you fashionistas, who's watching?

Did you watch the premier last night?  I did and I think there are some very interesting designers and Ping Wu is my early favorite.  Her outfit was fabulous even though Tim didn't care for it.  I'm curious where she goes when they're not designing to just show off their own aesthetic.  I hope she doesn't just weird out ...


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh goodie a Project Runway thread!! Thanks for starting this Geoffrey.

Love, love, love PR! I think this group is really talented and the season will be a good one! 

Who was the guy with the brown crocodile dress? Did he look like he was going to cry or what?!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Who was the guy with the brown crocodile dress? Did he look like he was going to cry or what?!


In my mind he's named 'Little Latin Boy'. The only name I remembered so far was Ping ... it usually takes me a couple episodes.

... and yeah, he did. He's young but he needs to man up - he's being judged a group of brutally honest people who certainly know what they're talking about.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I watched it, nothing special if you ask me...


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't wait for more. I am a bit miffed that they put it on at the same time as The Real Housewives but they always show lots of reruns. 

Bravo is showing the season with Christian, Rami, etc... right now. Chris B just got eliminated - ROBBED!!! He was really good.

Jenna


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed the start of Season 7 - AND thrilled to see the gang back in NY! I find it hard to properly evaluate the designers after just one showing so I will reserve my judgments for later. IMO, Ping will either be revolutionary or one hot mess!

Here's a nice review: 
http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20337160,00.html?xid=email-whattowatch-lastnight-'Project+Runway'+recap:+Let's+hear+it+for+New+York!
And a fun one from Tim:
http://tvwatch.people.com/2010/01/15/exclusive-video-tim-gunns-take-on-project-runways-ping-wu/?xid=rss-topheadlines&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+people/headlines+(PEOPLE.com:+Top+Headlines)&utm_content=My+Yahoo


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

I flove Project Runway. I have watched since the first season. I am still getting to know the contestants this year. I really liked the winner's dress. Didn't love the red zipper on the other guy's dress, but the rest was cute. I do think they sent the right person home this time - I don't always agree with the judges! Nice to see some other people who like to watch the show!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

THANK GAWD THEY ARE BACK IN NY!  Did you know Mood was faked in LA?  Its true!

I really is too early to tell whether or not certain personalities will stand out... of course Anthony will entertain us all, but as for talent... it remains to be seen.  What FUN!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Magenta said:


> THANK GAWD THEY ARE BACK IN NY! Did you know Mood was faked in LA? Its true!


No ... they faked Mood? How horrible. The whole season in L.A. was a disaster.



> I really is too early to tell whether or not certain personalities will stand out... of course Anthony will entertain us all, but as for talent... it remains to be seen. What FUN!


Def agree about Anthony. He's a trip.

Didn't get to see the runway or the judging, but I did see the designs on Lifetime's site. Not bad for the first week. I like that they let the designers show their own styles and not conform to specific challenge guidelines. It gives us an idea of who the designers are right from the start.

Yes, I agree with who left. Not too bad of a design, but the draping made the model look fat. Big no-no.

Jeanine was just boring. I guess she's the designated crier this season. :err:

Jesse's design was just ick. <shudder>

I really liked Emilio. Very interesting. His design reminded me of Epperson.

Might be a good season. I'll stick with it for a while.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in as one who is happy to see the show back in New York.  I hope this will mean that Michael Kors will be making regular appearances again.  I can't comment on most of the designers, because I don't really have a feel for them as yet.  I did like Ping's outfit and also the dress that won.  I do not like the designer who did the plaid "rock star" dress.  I thought the dress was ugly and he was a bit obnoxious.  Wouldn't have been great to have been in Central Park that day to see all of that fabric draped all over the place? (Please tell me that THAT wasn't staged!)


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

*It's on tonight! It's on tonight!*


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I LOVE Project Runway, I'll definitely be watching tonight!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

PhillipA82 said:


> I watched it, nothing special if you ask me...


It really depends on what niche of reality tv you like to watch


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't get the channel anymore.  I'll join the discussion after Lifetime posts the vid.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't ever watched the show until this discussion started.  I went to the lifetime site and watched the first episode.  I liked it so much I have now DVR'd it.  Looking forward to seeing it tonight.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wonder what Ping will cry about tonight.

OK, I have to make a confession - I have become a addict - to PR and of course all things Bravo, including Andy Cohen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Wonder what Ping will cry about tonight.


I believe Jeanine is the designated crier this season, although I have high hopes for Ping being the runner up. 



> OK, I have to make a confession - I have become a addict - to PR and of course all things Bravo, including Andy Cohen.


Don't tune in to Bravo tonight, since PR moved to Lifetime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I never know any of the designer names, they all have names like crying boy and 60s girl or whatever seems appropriate. 

Glad they're back in NY.  Would have looooved to be in Central Park that day.  Although I like the idea of different cities.  I'd love to see them in London one season.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never know any of the designer names, they all have names like crying boy and 60s girl or whatever seems appropriate.
> 
> Glad they're back in NY. Would have looooved to be in Central Park that day. Although I like the idea of different cities. I'd love to see them in London one season.
> 
> Betsy


London would be great. They've already been to Paris.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

cagnes said:


> I LOVE Project Runway, I'll definitely be watching tonight!


I wish they would have an exciting episode for once. Been waiting for something good..


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Interesting episode - I did *not* see that ending coming.

Do you all ever notice the reception Nina Garcia gets?

"I'd like to welcome our judges..."

"World renown fashion designer, Michael Kors." clap, clap, cheer, clap - 'Hi Michael'

"Editor of blah blah magazine, Nina Garcia" crickets

"And our special guest judge ...." loud clap, clap, cheers, clap

Poor Nina


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I believe Jeanine is the designated crier this season, although I have high hopes for Ping being the runner up.
> Don't tune in to Bravo tonight, since PR moved to Lifetime.


I called it - Ping had to cry about something, didn't she? Maybe that's why they are keeping her - to see how much more drama she can provide. I mean as if crying, dancing around like a loon and sending her model out bare-arsed wasn't enough.

BTW - DVR!!! Recorded Project Runway, Housewives of OC, Watch What's Happening Live, Celebrity Rehab and of course a few House Hunters.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Interesting episode - I did *not* see that ending coming.


No, I didn't either. They usually hate when people don't follow the challenge. And they did think the other dress was "well constructed."

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> London would be great. They've already been to Paris.


If they really want a cool fashion location then they should consider Milan!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> If they really want a cool fashion location then they should consider Milan!


Oh, yes, I didn't think of that.

Didn't get to see the runway and judging again, but I did see photos of the dresses. Something went wrong with the vid on Lifetime.

I really liked Emilio and Anthony's designs. I think the winner won for innovative construction rather than innovative design. I've seen that dress before, but he did use his materials well.

Pamela ... what was she thinking. I've seen 7 year-olds make doll dresses like that; both design and execution.

So far, I'm enjoying the season. I'm sorry I missed Lauren Hutton judging, but I'll try the Lifetime vid again tonight. Maybe I'll catch the whole thing. The designs always look different walking down the runway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> If they really want a cool fashion location then they should consider Milan!


I thought about Milan, but was thinking about a place where the designers could go out and mingle with the natives with no language problems. Milan is great, loved it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought about Milan, but was thinking about a place where the designers could go out and mingle with the natives with no language problems. Milan is great, loved it.
> 
> Betsy


Milan is where my youngest daughter first saw snow.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought about Milan, but was thinking about a place where the designers could go out and mingle with the natives with no language problems. Milan is great, loved it.
> Betsy


Milan is fashion! Plus, the language difference would be the best part. They could design for an Italian speaking client and see which one gets the closest to what is requested with only fashion/design mime.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe Ping should have let the tears flow earlier, but IMO even waterworks wouldn't have helped her last night.  Yards of fabric attached to the back of an outfit and held in the model's hand does not count as "swagging" to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally got to see the whole episode.  It seems best to wait a couple of days before attempting to watch it on Lifetime.  It's impossible to view the video any earlier, it's so jammed up.

I felt like Mila won just because of the jacket she designed.  The rest of the outfit was blah and the judges really criticized her second look.  She worked with Jonathan.  

Maya and Jay Nicolas did two great designs and were the other top couple.  I would like to have seen them win.  The judges did praise both designs a lot.

Poor Ping.  She seems like a nice, hard-working lady.  Unfortunately, she can't sew and she can't fit.  All she does is drape.  Kind of a one-trick pony.  It was time for her to go.

Most of the designs were very blah once again.  I would like to see more color.  Too much gray and black.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

My wife got me into this show last season, lol.  Now I'm hooked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I felt like Mila won just because of the jacket she designed. The rest of the outfit was blah and the judges really criticized her second look. She worked with Jonathan.


Agree. Heidi really liked the jacket. And Micheal Kors liked that she did separates. I kept thinking of Emma Peel on the Avengers....



> Maya and Jay Nicolas did two great designs and were the other top couple. I would like to have seen them win. The judges did praise both designs a lot.


I thought they should have won. Both designs were great and they really praised the "inspired" piece.



> Poor Ping. She seems like a nice, hard-working lady. Unfortunately, she can't sew and she can't fit. All she does is drape. Kind of a one-trick pony. It was time for her to go.


I was sure she was going to go this week and then when her model threw her under the fashion bus as my girlfriend put it...[/quote]



> Most of the designs were very blah once again. I would like to see more color. Too much gray and black.


I don't think there are any standouts like in some years....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Agree. Heidi really liked the jacket. And Micheal Kors liked that she did separates. I kept thinking of Emma Peel on the Avengers....


Yes! A very Emma Peel design. 



> I don't think there are any standouts like in some years....
> 
> Betsy


I like Emilio. He reminds me of Epperson.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> My wife got me into this show last season, lol. Now I'm hooked.


It's very popular amongst art quilters.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I felt like Mila won just because of the jacket she designed. The rest of the outfit was blah and the judges really criticized her second look. She worked with Jonathan.


I was a little peeved that Mila only did the jacket and stuck Jonathan with all else. It was supposed to be a team deal and she dropped the ball....plus, I guess I didn't see the same jacket as everyone else as it wasn't all that, to me, especially when it was supposed to be part of an outfit. It seemed more of a single piece instead of part of an ensemble.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ping. She seems like a nice, hard-working lady. Unfortunately, she can't sew and she can't fit. All she does is drape. Kind of a one-trick pony. It was time for her to go.


She was bizarre and I honestly thought the show had her on for the weirdness factor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I was a little peeved that Mila only did the jacket and stuck Jonathan with all else. It was supposed to be a team deal and she dropped the ball....plus, I guess I didn't see the same jacket as everyone else as it wasn't all that, to me, especially when it was supposed to be part of an outfit. It seemed more of a single piece instead of part of an ensemble.


Yes, the jacket certainly drew attention to itself and away from the rest of the outfit. I would hate to sit down to dinner in that jacket, and if I took it off, I would be left with just a pair of skinny, black pants and a shiny shell top.



> She was bizarre and I honestly thought the show had her on for the weirdness factor.


I thought Anthony was on for the weirdness factor  Just kidding. He's too cute.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's very popular amongst art quilters.
> 
> Betsy


LOL, I hardly fit that category. Tim Gunn is great, I love his "Oh, mys" and "make it work" and the way Heidi Klum says "....and one of you will be out."


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What does everyone think of this season so far?  Better than last?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> What does everyone think of this season so far? Better than last?


I wasn't even going to give it a chance after last season's travesty. I'm glad I did. It's not great, but the challenges have held my interest. They're back in NY so we have Michael and Nina (although the Macy's Wall is gone), we have more Tim (yay) and Heidi is closer to what she used to be.

I think it will get better as they eliminate the fluff, but the only standout designers are Emilio and maybe Jay Nicolas at this point.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I felt like Mila won just because of the jacket she designed. The rest of the outfit was blah and the judges really criticized her second look.


Quite honestly, I didn't really care for the jacket too much. It looked too sporty to me and not like evening wear. And I couldn't stop thinking that the model looked like a penguin.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Quite honestly, I didn't really care for the jacket too much. It looked too sporty to me and not like evening wear. And I couldn't stop thinking that the model looked like a penguin.


It didn't look like evening wear and it didn't even look comfortable. Can you imagine flapping those sleeves at a dinner party?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I do like this season better than last, but I still don't think it measures up to some of the earlier seasons, at least not so far.  None of the contestants seem to have the really big personalities that they had in the past.  Maybe they are all too nice.  The clothes too are not as out there and therefor less fun.  Could it be the move to Lifetime?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I do like this season better than last, but I still don't think it measures up to some of the earlier seasons, at least not so far. None of the contestants seem to have the really big personalities that they had in the past. Maybe they are all too nice. The clothes too are not as out there and therefor less fun. Could it be the move to Lifetime?


Yes, I definitely think it's the move to Lifetime. Weinstein has different ideas than Bravo did. At least they have made some moves back toward the original format.

I wonder if this is the same Weinstein Company that owned Miramax Films that produced very out-there films? They sold that company and now Miramax is gone.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, the Weinsteins are the same ones who founded and ran Miramax.  I'm not sure I know what "out there" means.  They made some of the best films of the 1990s and redefined the independent film industry.  Sadly they took on Disney as a parent company at some point - and then Disney forced them out altogether.  So they left and started a new company; "Project Runway" was one of the projects they were able to take with them to their new digs.  And a few days ago Disney killed off Miramax completely.  It's a shame, but most studios have shut down their independent films arms: looks at Warner getting rid of New Line - a company that made "The Lord of the Rings."  It's mind-boggling.  But I digress...

I think so far this season has been a definite improvement on last and I think NY certainly has a different energy.  It's always hard to judge the contestants when there are so many people still in the game.  It's impossible to get a real feel for what they are like and what they do.  Once the group starts getting narrowed down - and the pressure sets in - then the real personalities will come out.  So stay tuned...

Ping was a mess.  Nice personality and fun television, but she didn't know what she was doing!  You can tell she was only picked for her personality.  I'm surprised she lasted this long!  But I do have to say that her model throwing her under the bus like that was not appropriate.  Nobody asked her, why did she jump in to tell everyone Ping did not fit her?  Shut your yap and just look pretty!  I don't watch that sister show about the models, but it looked like the other models were equally outraged by what she did.

I liked that jacket Mila designed.  There are cocktail parties and there are cocktail parties.  I suspect the people at the cocktail parties Nina, Heidi, and Michael attend would have fought over it.


----------

